# e2 levels



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi
I'm having cd3 and 10 blood tests done whilst on clomid days 5-9. Can anyone please tell me what the numbers should be, and what the change should be?

its for LH, FSH and E2

thanks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm sure there is a site which would tell you this for a definate but off the top of my head!!!:
Day 3: FSH and LH ideally as low as possible (under 10) and E2 under 200
As the cycle progresses the FSH will rise and then fall again, while the E2 will rise the closer to ovulation you get, up to anything between 300 and 1000 and the LH will rise just prior to ovulation so probably not seen by day 10.

Ruth


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

heres some info

www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html


----------

